# UK Electrical Engineer relocating to USA - New York



## Rachael66 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi my boyfriend is an Electrical Engineer for EDF in the UK (a European Energy providing company), he has been with them (including apprenticeship) for about 6-7 years.

We are looking to relocate to New York and are wondering firstly what he will need to do to be up to date and able to work as an Electrician/Electrical Engineer in the US, particularly New York City and secondly what job prospects are for Electricians/Electrical Engineers in NYC.

We are under the impression, that once we are clear on that, then say he by the good of grace, gets offered a job, then its a case of getting a work visa

We are by no means under the impression that this will be an easy process and our expectations are fully realistic, but if any one does have any advice or guidance it would be most appreciated

Thanks in advance for any assistance you may be able to offer

Rachael x


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rachael66 said:


> We are looking to relocate to New York and are wondering firstly what he will need to do to be up to date and able to work as an Electrician/Electrical Engineer in the US, particularly New York City and secondly what job prospects are for Electricians/Electrical Engineers in NYC.


Engineer as in higher academic qualifications such as degrees?


----------



## Rachael66 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi 'fatbrit'! profuse apologies, think I have been scouring the net too much for jobs, thats my mistake it should be "Electrical Technician" - not Engineer

Cheers


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rachael66 said:


> Hi 'fatbrit'! profuse apologies, think I have been scouring the net too much for jobs, thats my mistake it should be "Electrical Technician" - not Engineer
> 
> Cheers


Different countries treat the title differently, so it's best to know what we're talking about. I'm afraid you're extremely unlikely to be able to live and work in the US on the basis of your husband's work skills.


----------



## Rachael66 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, thanks for replying, I dont need his visa to live, I am in the process of getting my own Work Visa and am pretty much sorted (famous last words!) its him that we need to sort

Regards


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rachael66 said:


> Hi, thanks for replying, I dont need his visa to live, I am in the process of getting my own Work Visa and am pretty much sorted (famous last words!) its him that we need to sort
> 
> Regards


Which visa will you be on?


----------



## Rachael66 (Sep 25, 2011)

sorry I cant remember the code number, but my work in New York who are going to sponsor me are applying for a work visa on my behalf


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rachael66 said:


> sorry I cant remember the code number, but my work in New York who are going to sponsor me are applying for a work visa on my behalf


For some visas your spouse (but not bf) could get work authorisation and tag along on your ticket. His chance of being allowed to live and work in the US solely on the basis of his work skills is effectively zero.


----------



## Rachael66 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for your help


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Rachael66 said:


> sorry I cant remember the code number, but my work in New York who are going to sponsor me are applying for a work visa on my behalf


Whithout knowing what visa you will be under it is impossible to say if he may be able to work. May be able to work does not mean as electrician as he does not have the required US certifications.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Whithout knowing what visa you will be under it is impossible to say if he may be able to work.


Most certainly -- we can only work with the information given.


----------

